# clase media-alta



## María Amparo

Como podría decir en alemán clase media-alta.

mi intento:  Mittel-Hohe Klasse

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## uguban

Man sagt: die höhere Mittelklasse.


----------



## María Amparo

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, dass hatte ich noch nicht gehört.
Wahrscheinlich weil für alle Leute aus der selben Klasse sein wären.


----------



## María Amparo

Entschuldigung ich wollte sagen: Weil für mich alle Leute aus der selben Klasse sein wären müssten.

Habe ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben?

Danke


----------



## starrynightrhone

María Amparo said:


> Entschuldigung ich wollte sagen: Weil für mich alle Leute aus der selben Klasse sein wären müssten.
> 
> Habe ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben?


 
Nur ein kleiner Fehler 

Uguban, in welchem Kontext verwendet man "höhere Mittelklasse"? Hat es etwas mit dem Level der Sprachbeherrschung o.ä. zu tun? Oder ganz daneben?


----------



## uguban

starrynightrhone said:


> Nur ein kleiner Fehler
> 
> Uguban, in welchem Kontext verwendet man "höhere Mittelklasse"? Hat es etwas mit dem Level der Sprachbeherrschung o.ä. zu tun? Oder ganz daneben?


 
Nein, oder jedenfalls nur indirekt. Die höhere Mittelklasse ist die Klasse zwischen Mittel- und Oberschicht, also z.B. höhere Beamte o.Ä. Der Begriff 'Unterschicht' wird übrigens in Deutschland in letzter Zeit oft durch 'Prekariat' ersetzt, ein Euphemismus, da es laut Politikern keine Unterschicht gebe. Schrecklich diese Heuchelei.


----------



## starrynightrhone

uguban said:


> Nein, oder jedenfalls nur indirekt. Die höhere Mittelklasse ist die Klasse zwischen Mittel- und Oberschicht, also z.B. höhere Beamte o.Ä. Der Begriff 'Unterschicht' wird übrigens in Deutschland in letzter Zeit oft durch 'Prekariat' ersetzt, ein Euphemismus, da es laut Politikern keine Unterschicht gebe. Schrecklich diese Heuchelei.


 
Ohh, jetzt verstehe ich. Ich dachte die ganze Zeit an Schule, Kurslevel u.ä. und hab mich gewundert was eine "höhere Mittelklasse" ist.

In diesem Kontext, würde man in Deutsch nicht eher "oberere Mittelklasse" sagen?

Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## muycuriosa

starrynightrhone said:


> In diesem Kontext, würde man in Deutsch nicht eher "oberere Mittelklasse" sagen?
> 
> Danke für die Erklärung


 
Hallo alle miteinander,

    ich hätte in der Tat das Wort 'obere' verwendet: also 'obere  Mittelklasse' (und 'untere Mittelklasse' ) oder, was mir noch besser gefällt: 'obere Mittelschicht' (und 'untere Mittelschicht'). 

Grüße,
   muycuriosa


----------

